# A first for me



## jethro (Jun 7, 2021)

While trying to hook up the first striper of the year, my buddy hooked this fish called a cunner. Never seen or heard of these but apparently they are great eating and this one is a decent one. Check out the mouth on this thing!


----------



## DaleH (Jun 7, 2021)

I was thinking tautog when I saw 1st those teeth. Cunners average 12" long and that's a good one there, and they have multiple rows of cone-shaped teeth. Most cunners we've caught in/outside Ipswich Bay have been the blue(er) coloroed ones. 

To tell them apart, we ID them by the shape of the head, 'tog having a more rounded head and stronger looking mouth, cunners having a more sloped-shaped head with a weaker looking mouth.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 7, 2021)

Huh. 

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=cunner++fish

Interesting fish.

That ocean's a fascinating place.


----------



## jethro (Jun 7, 2021)

DaleH said:


> I was thinking tautog when I saw 1st those teeth. Cunners average 12" long and that's a good one there, and they have multiple rows of cone-shaped teeth. Most cunners we've caught in/outside Ipswich Bay have been the blue(er) coloroed ones.
> 
> To tell them apart, we ID them by the shape of the head, 'tog having a more rounded head and stronger looking mouth, cunners having a more sloped-shaped head with a weaker looking mouth.



This one came from off the Isle of Shoals, just off Smuttynose.


----------

